# Some people should just stay out of the kitchen



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

LMAO


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This video had a great start and a great ending.  
Sanding the bottom of a burnt pizza - what a good eyedeer! 

My basement door is off my kitchen, If the basement door is
slightly ajar, the smoke alarm go off when I’m cooking. 
When the head guy is downstairs in his workshop he always knows
when dinner is almost ready.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> This video had a great start and a great ending.
> Sanding the bottom of a burnt pizza - what a good eyedeer!
> 
> My basement door is off my kitchen, If the basement door is
> ...


Now thats funny right there. lol Love it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Sanding the bottom of the pizza, hee-hawed laughing in the rockpile over that one.

Now, let's be honest - which of us haven't had at least some of things happen to us "at least once"? 

My roommate got one of those shepherd's wine skin thingies and he put it in the oven to "dry" it; then, of course, forgot to remove it, and who the hell looks in the stove to make sure some moron didn't leave his wine-skin thingie in there? I didn't and it stunk up the house but good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve had my share of kitchen disasters, one beaut comes to mind. 
I had company for a BBQ, so, I put eggplant parm to bake in the oven, then went outside to join our guests on the deck.
A while later, the little daughter of our guest came out of the house, and said that the house is full of smoke! 
Instead of putting the oven on bake, I put it on clean…Couldn’t shut it off the oven or open the door - it was on lockdown mode…What a disaster! It came out looking like that guys pizza.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I once incinerated some chicken in the oven. I mean, ashes to ashes . . . .


----------

